# Liquid/soluble Fertilizer recommendations



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

Greetings,

I would really appreciate any help in get our field back in shape. We're located east Texas and trying to get better quality hay for our horses grazing and bales some. Please help me choose the best fertilizers while staying economical efficient. Fertilizers need to be liquid or soluble to be able to spray them using the Enduraplas FieldBoss sprayer. Thanks!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've heard tell about molasses and epsom salt sprayed on mixed with water.


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

[quote name="Ox76" post="1018340" timestamp="1616525418"]

Thanks for the reply, but I'm mainly looking for actual N, P and K fertilizers.


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

32% UAN and 10-34-0 are the fairly common liquid fertilizer solutions (here in central Iowa) that could work for your N & P. you may want to get a set of stream nozzles for the sprayer. K is normally spread as granular potash. To me the 5.8 pH says that lime is needed soon although i see the test does not show a lime recommendation.


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

Jimmy Bartlett said:


> 32% UAN and 10-34-0 are the fairly common liquid fertilizer solutions (here in central Iowa) that could work for your N & P. you may want to get a set of stream nozzles for the sprayer. K is normally spread as granular potash. To me the 5.8 pH says that lime is needed soon although i see the test does not show a lime recommendation.


May I ask why UAN, not UREA? Does the UAN32 comes in a liquid form or do I have to mix it with water? If I needed to be mixed, what is the best way and at what's the ratio?


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

the UAN32 is a urea ammonium nitrate solution (liquid) with 32% nitrogen. 11lbs/gal = 3.5 lbs N per gallon. There is also a 28% nitrogen solution that may include sulfur. My suggestion is to find your local suppliers & see what they carry.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

When I pulled soil samples to achieve a result the lab basis the recommendation on what is grown (i.e. alfalfa, grass ect). I did not see what is being grown in the pics provided. Even though a 5.8 ph may seem low even for grass or corn it is extremely low for alfalfa. What are you producing?


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

Brimudagrass. Wish if we can grow Alfalfa, as it's what our horse eats, mainly.

Can anyone please post an average cost of liquid nitrogen by gallon, 30 gallons or whatever they're available in. Can I just get UREA 46 and spray it? How many 50lbs bag I can dilute in a 100 gallon tank?

Is there's any recommendations for the liquid/sprayable P and K

Thanks!


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Providing link for the stream bars mentioned above. They do work well for the liquid UAN application and are very accurate. You most likely won't get K in a liquid fertilizer unless you want a small amount to foliar feed.

https://store.needhamag.com/product/20-chafer-multi-rate-stream-bar-for-teejet-spraying-systems-for-20-nozzle-spacing/


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Agineering said:


> Brimudagrass. Wish if we can grow Alfalfa, as it's what our horse eats, mainly.
> 
> Can anyone please post an average cost of liquid nitrogen by gallon, 30 gallons or whatever they're available in. Can I just get UREA 46 and spray it? How many 50lbs bag I can dilute in a 100 gallon tank?
> 
> ...


Where in Texas?

I'm growing alfalfa near Tyler.

If you are close, Goldwater Ag on Hwy 64 west from Tyler handles liquid fertilizers mentioned above.


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

vhaby said:


> Where in Texas?
> I'm growing alfalfa near Tyler.
> 
> If you are close, Goldwater Ag on Hwy 64 west from Tyler handles liquid fertilizers mentioned above.


Greenville TX. We're about 60 miles from Goldwater Ag and I actually had driven by couple of times.

How's growing alfalfa going for you? To be honest, I didn't even know it's possible to grow it in Texas.


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

I would love to know more about growing alfalfa if anyone has anything to say about it. Thanks!


----------



## scout (Jan 14, 2015)

Call Helena in Greenville. They'll help you out. Fertilizer is very high right now so be ready; not a good time to get a field in shape.

"Bermuda grass" and you can grow alfalfa there. There's a guy on I-30 in Greenville that grows it or used to anyway. Alfalfa is difficult here. Too much rain in the winter/spring and not enough in the summer, unless you have irrigation. If you're on sandier ground, you have a better chance with the rain, but less in the summer without it. If you're on blackland (clay), be ready for a headache because it's always too much rain or eventually not enough. Insects are terrible; I spray for them every cutting. There's also cotton root rot that you can't do much about unless you want to put $40 more per acre for "maybe" control. I've lost entire fields to it within three years.

You can get N, P, and K in liquid, either soil applied or foliar. For this year, I'd recommend a 26-10-10 blend per cutting. Then apply the bulk of your P and K as dry fertilizer in late fall and use straight nitrogen or something like a 26-10-10 the following year. There's also endless foliar options available that may be a good way to get your P and K per cutting for this year (it won't help your soil any though). Like others said, I don't know why they didn't recommend lime.

Good luck.


----------



## Agineering (Mar 23, 2021)

scout said:


> Call Helena in Greenville. They'll help you out. Fertilizer is very high right now so be ready; not a good time to get a field in shape.
> 
> "Bermuda grass" and you can grow alfalfa there. There's a guy on I-30 in Greenville that grows it or used to anyway. Alfalfa is difficult here. Too much rain in the winter/spring and not enough in the summer, unless you have irrigation. If you're on sandier ground, you have a better chance with the rain, but less in the summer without it. If you're on blackland (clay), be ready for a headache because it's always too much rain or eventually not enough. Insects are terrible; I spray for them every cutting. There's also cotton root rot that you can't do much about unless you want to put $40 more per acre for "maybe" control. I've lost entire fields to it within three years.
> 
> ...


Scout,

Thank you for taking the time to provide such a detailed answer. I really appreciate it!

-Do you spray anything besides the 2-4 D for herbicides?
-May I ask, what do you use for pesticides?
-what is the name of the treatment used to control the cotton root rot?

*FYI, I do have an applicator license, so I should be able to get the "good stuff"

Thank you in advance!


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Agineering said:


> I would love to know more about growing alfalfa if anyone has anything to say about it. Thanks!


Start with reading/studying this article found on the Texas A&M AgriLife Research and Extension Center website, Overton.tamu.edu

http://agrilife.org/overton/files/2011/04/SelectingCoastalPlainSoilsforAlfalfa.pdf

You will need to right click on this site and open in new window. If you still want to know more about growing alfalfa on acid soils I might be able to help. By the way, in more than 25 different studies of alfalfa research on acid soils, and on my alfalfa field, I have not experienced 'cotton root rot' alfalfa root rot. Cotton root rot in alfalfa occurs on alkaline Blackland soils.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just saw this, how many acres? That’s a long day putting liquid N on with a UTV sprayer if more than a few acres. Dry urea and spinner spreader much more economical here.


----------

